

Next step for Qt and Nokia - separation? - andrewstuart

Qt doesn't play a role in the software future of Nokia.  Nokia could continue to hang onto it because they are both Finnish.  But perhaps it's time for the two to separate, for Qt to go its own way?<p>Alternatively crowds of disillusioned engineers could just resign from Qt until it has no more talent and fades away.
======
joezydeco
_"Nokia could continue to hang onto it because they are both Finnish."_

Trolltech is (was) a Norwegian company. They still have development offices in
Oslo.

~~~
andrewstuart
I stand corrected. Apologise to those who might take exception to the error.

